# Poll: Puppy Names



## Canderson061 (May 5, 2014)

I bought my new puppy just recently and named him Atlas. My wife argues with me that it's not strong enough and likes the name Duke. He's Black and Tan and 9 weeks old. Any opinions on the two names? Thanks. KC


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I like Atlas.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Atlas


Sent from Petguide.com Free Appc


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Atlas


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Atlas! Isn't Atlas the god that holds the world on his back?


----------



## Canderson061 (May 5, 2014)

Yes it is! My first shepherd was named Odin. I like the name and definitely appreciate all the feedback.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I like Atlas. It's something one usually doesn't hear everyday.


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Atlas!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Duke is a title of royalty. Atlas is a God. Which one is more powerful? I vote Atlas!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I like Atlas


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Duke is soooooo common! Atlas is a strong name, used more in Germany I think...and I like it better

Lee


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I like Atlas way more than Duke. Duke is just too common


----------



## LookingForTheLight (Apr 27, 2014)

Atlas. Definitely Atlas. That is the name I want to name a future male puppy!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Back when I first got my first GSD bitch puppy, I named her Arwen. I got all kinds of flack from my family. When she passed on, everyone in the family loved her, and her name and she grew together into all of our hearts. 

I like Atlas, more than Duke. It is highly a personal preference. But I like names that are two syllables for dogs, though some of mine have three, and then there is Joy, who I call Joy-Joy or Joyful. And Bear who is called Bear Cub. And Babs who is Babs or Babsy. I just think for some reason two syllables works better. Odessa is called Odie. And Hepzibah is called Hepsi. 

Atlas sounds like someone very strong with great beauty. I like it.


----------



## Calea (Apr 24, 2014)

At first I was going to say Duke, but after giving it a bit of thought, Atlas seems better for a German Shepherd. Duke could be any old dog name, but Atlas sounds special and GSDs are special!!


----------



## Canderson061 (May 5, 2014)

Again thank you all for your replies and helping me confirm what I already knew was a good, unique name. Luckily, I stuck with Atlas and not the first thing that popped in my head, which was Crash Bandit...... This was my first day on this website and first post. I hope to learn a lot about the breed I love so much, specifically puppies. Another first. I've always rescued adults.


----------



## Irish Kathy (Feb 17, 2013)

I like Duke myself. It reminds me of John Wayne, masculine, tough and able to take care of himself and me if necessary.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I like Atlas but voted Duke. Duke is good for working with, and yelling across the park. 
And lets face it, when you get silly and snuggly you'll end up calling your dog "atty baby"


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Atlas I appreciate unique names


----------

